# Is polar bear meat lethal?



## Haxsys (Aug 4, 2019)

Or good to eat?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Barf (Aug 5, 2019)

Lethal? 

Probably not if cooked to the proper temp(165F).

Please don't eat polar bears.


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Aug 5, 2019)

Inuit ate everything but the liver. It can have toxic levels of vitamin A, and that being among the insoluble vitamins, (ADEK) could potentially kill you.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 5, 2019)

See, valuable information like this is why i hang out here. Note to self: Do not eat polar bears.

Another reason some people may want not eat polar bears, or any bears, is that bear-meat is not kosher. To be kosher, a mammal must have cloven hooves and chew its cud (and be slaughtered the right way, drained of blood, and the sciatic nerve removed before eating). Predators do not have hooves, but rather great big claws, and do not chew their cud, but might not mind chewing you if you try to eat them.


----------



## train in vain (Aug 5, 2019)

Had some bear stew once. Not bad. A bit gamey as they say haha.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 5, 2019)

For those attempting to keep kosher in regions where they might be tempted to eat polar bears, note that moose, elk, deer, antelope, wild goats, and bison are all potentially kosher provided they are slaughtered and prepared the right way. Seal is definitely not kosher, in that seals live in water and do not have either scales or fins.

See also



which discusses the difficulties of keeping kosher on the frontier- no joke keeping two sets of dishes (and cookwear) in that cabin or tent.

See also

Frontier Rabbi

I am not Jewish BTW, but grew up on college campuses and thus among a lot of Jews, and also have spent too much time reading the mammoth cookbook _Larrouse Gastronomique_ (which tells you whether every single animal a person might want to eat is or is not Kosher, among a mountain of other info and recipes for eagle (NOT kosher) and whatnot). Also, i lived most of my life in NYC, where, as you may heard, there are several Jews.


----------



## Odin (Aug 5, 2019)

The fleshy paw of a bear is a delicacy in Russia and China...

Often the paws are cut off while the animal is still alive... 

Or so I have read... 

😡


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 6, 2019)

Odin said:


> Often the paws are cut off while the animal is still alive...



How exactly would that work? This sounds quite challenging.

Or is it like more old cracked-out sterno-bum bears that come in and sell their paws when spanging the tourists ain't working?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Aug 6, 2019)

Odin said:


> The fleshy paw of a bear is a delicacy in Russia and China...
> 
> Often the paws are cut off while the animal is still alive...
> 
> ...



Have you seen what the Chinese also do at there yule dog meat festival? skin dogs alive, boil them alive, blow torch them alive, cause they think dog meat tastes better if the dog has been tortured before hand, theres videos online. Fucking cunts.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Aug 6, 2019)

Skinning a dog alive sounds a lot easier than cutting a paw off a living bear. Even if you shoot them with some tranquilizer dart from a distance, what if they wake up? Most likely they kill the bears first and then lie to the suckers, i mean customers.

There is also in Asia somewhere the eating of the brains of living monkeys; google "prion disease" for why this is a bad idea if the horrendous cruelty is not enough.

Please note that dogs and monkeys are also not kosher.


----------

